# gtk-приложения в kde

## davojan

Подскажите плиз, как изменять внешний вид gtk-приложений (шрифты, стили), если я пользуюсь kde.

Я вроде нарыл, что это в ~/.gtkrc-2.0 , но там такой конфиг, что чёрт голову сломит. Нет ли какой-нить удобной (графической) тулзы для настройки этого дела?

Заранее большое спасибо.

----------

## deadlyFROZEN

x11-themes/gtk-theme-switch

и по идее, в гноме должен быть конфигуратор. Гном же полностью на gtk

----------

## davojan

 *deadlyFROZEN wrote:*   

> x11-themes/gtk-theme-switch
> 
> и по идее, в гноме должен быть конфигуратор. Гном же полностью на gtk

 

спасибо, попробую

а у меня гном не стоит. К тому же я пробовал так делать в другой системе. Гном пишет свои настройки в ~/.gconf и они прекрасно работают в нём, но в kde gtk-приложения игнорируют их.

Вот изменения в ~/.gtkrc-2.0 реально влияют на приложения, запускаемые в kde, но я не могу найти приличную доку по этому делу (а лучше - тулзу), не получается изменить шрифты.

----------

## davojan

 *deadlyFROZEN wrote:*   

> x11-themes/gtk-theme-switch

 

Спасибо большое, помогло. Всё оказалось достаточно просто.

Правда вот мозилловские приложения (firefox и thunderbird) на изменения темы реагируют, а на изменения шрифтов - нет. Может кто-нить знает - в чём заключается их фича?

----------

## deadlyFROZEN

 *davojan wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Правда вот мозилловские приложения (firefox и thunderbird) на изменения темы реагируют, а на изменения шрифтов - нет. Может кто-нить знает - в чём заключается их фича?

 

Кажется, в их темах свои собственные настройки шрифтов, которые перегружают настройки в .gtkrc. И единственный способ изменить шрифт - поставить новую тему.

----------

## davojan

 *deadlyFROZEN wrote:*   

> Кажется, в их темах свои собственные настройки шрифтов, которые перегружают настройки в .gtkrc. И единственный способ изменить шрифт - поставить новую тему.

 

Попробовал несколько разных тем для firefox - изменилось всё, кроме шрифтов.

Фишка в том, что если запускать из гнома, то всё работает, он прекрасно понимает гномовские настройки, причём я заметил, что используются настройки из ~/.gconf/. Примечательно также то, что даже при запуске firefox из kde запускается демон gconfd-2, который и даёт доступ к этим параметрам, насколько я понимаю. Однако шрифты firefox по прежнему использует какие-то свои, хрен знает откуда взятые.

В общем тема ещё открыта: как настроить шрифты интерфейса мозилловских приложений, запускаемых из kde?

----------

## Vlodko

А подскажите, плиз

как вообще изменить тему в кде ?

делаю emerge, потом configure, make, make install.

Захожу в центр управления-> тема и ....

тем не видно, найти их через меню "добавить тему" не удается.

Что не так ?

----------

## hermes_jr

 *davojan wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Попробовал несколько разных тем для firefox - изменилось всё, кроме шрифтов.
> 
> ....
> ...

 

Для firefox можно поставить экстеншн CromEdit (в разделе Developer Tools если мне память не изменяет), а можно просто вручную прописать в ~/.mozilla/firefox/[blahblah].default/chrome/userChrome.css (blahblah это рандомная строка, догадаешься) вот это:

 *Quote:*   

> * {
> 
>   font-family: sans !important;
> 
>   font-size: 9pt !important;
> ...

 

Аналогично для thunderbird: в ~/.thunderbird/[blahblah].default/chrome/userChrome.css

----------

